# Project management



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Look at FileMaker Pro*

You are already programming, so it should not be too big a jump to become fairly fluent. You are working for yourelf, so you demands are not that great.

If you have to go for Gant charts and things like that, you would have to get as little more sophisticated.

There is probably some dedicated Mac software for project management. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

I've been looking into project management solutions for a few of my customers, and everyone seems to like Merlin. It's similar to MS Project, if you've ever used that: Merlin - ProjectWizards presents Merlin - Project Management for Mac OS X


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I use an application called "Clientele" that I picked up off of Codecanyon about 6 months ago. I suspect it's not quite what you're looking for as it's more designed for collaboration but you should check out the demo. I needed something to track projects with clients, and that I could install on my server. It's similar to Basecamp but no monthly fees.

Clientele - A secure client portal - PHP Scripts - CodeCanyon


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Try OpenProj and see if it meets your needs. Free opensource app and runs in Java.

Below is a link to the files, go-->binaries-->1.4 and download the .zip file.

Browse OpenProj - Project Management Files on SourceForge.net

After, just double-click 'openproj.jar"


----------



## benski (Jul 25, 2009)

For a simple, clean PM tool, try Jumsoft Process, or Jumsoft Operation.
Jumsoft | Products

Benski


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

Theseus said:


> I've been looking into project management solutions for a few of my customers, and everyone seems to like Merlin. It's similar to MS Project, if you've ever used that: Merlin - ProjectWizards presents Merlin - Project Management for Mac OS X


I use Merlin as well. It's a good application but it's probably more useful for planning projects with teams. You might want to try Basecamp. You can use it for free if you only have one project on the go at a time. 

Let us know what you decide on. I'm interested in hearing what you find works best for your situation.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I was going to suggest OmniPlan.

If you need more features, look at FastTrack Schedule.


----------

